# My refrigerator on a timer



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

In the summer I can run my refrigerator just fine when it's sunny. I tried a little experiment in day when the sunshine is going
to town I crank it up cold as she goes. Then when the sun goes down I turn it back down and it will go all night without
kicking on.

Now that's something to think about if your system doesn't have the battery power to get you threw the night.


----------

